# Favorite UFC Fighter



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

My favorite is chuck Liddell.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

On that list Id have to go with Matt Hughes. Its one thing to become the champ, its another to be the champ for years and defend your title as many times as he has.

Plus my school is loosely associated with Team Miletich so I gotta stick with those guys.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

got to go with rich franklin..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hitler said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


chucks number is up, i got to go with randy..class act!! still fighting? vandilay silva and ortiz win or loose, i know i know i hated this ****** for the longest, but i like what he did with those kids and at his age hes well ahead of the game, if chuck survives his next 2 fights, which isnt going to happen, i see tito coming back and whooping him, i think titos problem the first time around besides chucks signiture thumb in the eye, was he walked into the ring with waaay too much fear and respect for chuck, he gets a mind set like he got fighting shamrock and let his heart and skills take over, and keeps his friggin chin down, chuck will go down fast and hard...i still cant get over his fight with shammrock, that was a certified ass whooping







and after all that hot air coming out of shamrocks ass, shamrocks a p*ssy always has been, he spent his prime tieing fuckers up on the ground he knew he couldnt beat, take his dumb ass back to the wwf where he belongs he makes me sick..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i gotta go with KEN SHAMROCK!!!! he has excellent striking moveset and CAN deliver the ulitmate SUBMISSION MOVE!! EVERYONE taps to the Shamrock ANKLE LOCK!!!!!

list of people who have tapped to it:

HBK SHawn Michaels
Bret Hitman Hart
Big Van Vader
Jeff Jarrett
Mankind
Former UFC fighter Steve the Lethal Weapon Blackman
and Dan the BEAST SEVERN!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> i gotta go with KEN SHAMROCK!!!! he has excellent striking moveset and CAN deliver the ulitmate SUBMISSION MOVE!! EVERYONE taps to the Shamrock ANKLE LOCK!!!!!
> 
> list of people who have tapped to it:
> 
> ...
























ooooooooo Fear the most dangerous queer on the planet


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

The old Vitor Belfort. Now Its Gorege ST.Pierre


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

shamrock sucks tito beasted on him..cotour retired...silvia is a big goon..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


chucks number is up, i got to go with randy..class act!! still fighting? vandilay silva and ortiz win or loose, i know i know i hated this ****** for the longest, but i like what he did with those kids and at his age hes well ahead of the game, if chuck survives his next 2 fights, which isnt going to happen, i see tito coming back and whooping him, i think titos problem the first time around besides chucks signiture thumb in the eye, was he walked into the ring with waaay too much fear and respect for chuck, he gets a mind set like he got fighting shamrock and let his heart and skills take over, and keeps his friggin chin down, chuck will go down fast and hard...i still cant get over his fight with shammrock, that was a certified ass whooping :laugh: and after all that hot air coming out of shamrocks ass, shamrocks a p*ssy always has been, he spent his prime tieing fuckers up on the ground he knew he couldnt beat, take his dumb ass back to the wwf where he belongs he makes me sick..
[/quote]

Randy is retired, but he was and still is a class act.

Chuck is a monster and I think his toughest fight coming up is Bablu 2 weeks from now. I think he'll be able to beat Wanderlei if that fight happens, and I know he'll beat the sh*t out of Tito again when they rematch. Titos a good fighter, but Chuck is a really bad matchup for him. Chuck is probably the one guy Tito wont be able to beat. He counter-punches way too well for Tito, and his takedown defense eliminates the one thing Tito brings to the table.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


chucks number is up, i got to go with randy..class act!! still fighting? vandilay silva and ortiz win or loose, i know i know i hated this ****** for the longest, but i like what he did with those kids and at his age hes well ahead of the game, if chuck survives his next 2 fights, which isnt going to happen, i see tito coming back and whooping him, i think titos problem the first time around besides chucks signiture thumb in the eye, was he walked into the ring with waaay too much fear and respect for chuck, he gets a mind set like he got fighting shamrock and let his heart and skills take over, and keeps his friggin chin down, chuck will go down fast and hard...i still cant get over his fight with shammrock, that was a certified ass whooping :laugh: and after all that hot air coming out of shamrocks ass, shamrocks a p*ssy always has been, he spent his prime tieing fuckers up on the ground he knew he couldnt beat, take his dumb ass back to the wwf where he belongs he makes me sick..
[/quote]

Randy is retired, but he was and still is a class act.

Chuck is a monster and I think his toughest fight coming up is Bablu 2 weeks from now. I think he'll be able to beat Wanderlei if that fight happens, and I know he'll beat the sh*t out of Tito again when they rematch. Titos a good fighter, but Chuck is a really bad matchup for him. Chuck is probably the one guy Tito wont be able to beat. He counter-punches way too well for Tito, and his takedown defense eliminates the one thing Tito brings to the table.
[/quote]

I hope tito gets to fight chuck again. I know that smart ass *** tito is going to get his ass kicked again.

I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hitler said:


> I hope tito gets to fight chuck again. I know that smart ass *** tito is going to get his ass kicked again.
> 
> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


First of all Franklin would kill him. Second of all it wouldnt happen because Franklin fights at 185 and Sanchez fights at 170.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I hope tito gets to fight chuck again. I know that smart ass *** tito is going to get his ass kicked again.
> 
> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


First of all Franklin would kill him. Second of all it wouldnt happen because Franklin fights at 185 and Sanchez fights at 170.
[/quote]

I thought rich was fighting 170. Diego is a bad fighter tho. although if diego fights matt hughes, I dont think diego has a chance. I would like to see diego fight rich.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hitler said:


> I hope tito gets to fight chuck again. I know that smart ass *** tito is going to get his ass kicked again.
> 
> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


First of all Franklin would kill him. Second of all it wouldnt happen because Franklin fights at 185 and Sanchez fights at 170.
[/quote]

*I thought rich was fighting 170.* Diego is a bad fighter tho. although if diego fights matt hughes, I dont think diego has a chance. I would like to see diego fight rich.
[/quote]

Nope. He used to fight at 205 a couple years back, and he beat Ken Shamrock at 205, but he dropped to 185 a couple years ago and hasnt looked back. Rich couldnt ever make 170 to fight Diego, and he wouldnt want to since him and Hughes are such good friends.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hitler said:


> I hope tito gets to fight chuck again. I know that smart ass *** tito is going to get his ass kicked again.
> 
> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


First of all Franklin would kill him. Second of all it wouldnt happen because Franklin fights at 185 and Sanchez fights at 170.
[/quote]

I thought rich was fighting 170. Diego is a bad fighter tho. although if diego fights matt hughes, I dont think diego has a chance. I would like to see diego fight rich.
[/quote]

middleweight = 185.

that said, favorite fighters are pulver and babalu on both sides of t he spectrum (striking/submissions). lil evil undoubtedly has the best technical striking in the ufc imo. and babalu has some gnarly subs off his back. babalu's time to reign as champ is coming.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


chucks number is up, i got to go with randy..class act!! still fighting? vandilay silva and ortiz win or loose, i know i know i hated this ****** for the longest, but i like what he did with those kids and at his age hes well ahead of the game, if chuck survives his next 2 fights, which isnt going to happen, i see tito coming back and whooping him, i think titos problem the first time around besides chucks signiture thumb in the eye, was he walked into the ring with waaay too much fear and respect for chuck, he gets a mind set like he got fighting shamrock and let his heart and skills take over, and keeps his friggin chin down, chuck will go down fast and hard...i still cant get over his fight with shammrock, that was a certified ass whooping :laugh: and after all that hot air coming out of shamrocks ass, shamrocks a p*ssy always has been, he spent his prime tieing fuckers up on the ground he knew he couldnt beat, take his dumb ass back to the wwf where he belongs he makes me sick..
[/quote]

Randy is retired, but he was and still is a class act.

Chuck is a monster and I think his toughest fight coming up is Bablu 2 weeks from now. I think he'll be able to beat Wanderlei if that fight happens, and I know he'll beat the sh*t out of Tito again when they rematch. Titos a good fighter, but Chuck is a really bad matchup for him. Chuck is probably the one guy Tito wont be able to beat. He counter-punches way too well for Tito, and his takedown defense eliminates the one thing Tito brings to the table.
[/quote]

maybe if tito works on those chicken legs














classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him







..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

I would say matt hughes, he a fuc*ing monster!!!!








Im in stockton, and Nick Diaz is of the local favorite but he's been on a bad losing streak that diego started....









On another note Georges St. Pierre should be on this list, he's a great all around fighter, the fight between him and hughes was a good one. Even though Hughes is the best is his division, Peirre still shouldnt be left out.









Another one i like to watch is the "ICE MAN" Chuck Liddell, because he always is knocking somone out!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Liquid said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

hitler said:


> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


That is laughable, Diego will never win a championship nor will bisping or anyother made for TV fighter with mayb6e the exception of Forest Griffen. Franklin is the real deal, I don't see him losing anytime soon.

Ken Shamrock is a slotch, who has he beaten? The over rated Kimo? I'll give him the respect he deserves for beating Dan severn back in UFC 5 or 6, but sevren came back an KICKed his ass in UFC 9. He will be OWNed AGAIN, come October when Tito Ortiz knockes him silly for the third time, but I'm sure he'll have another excuse for losing...

I like Matt Hughes but i think he has a very real chance of losing in the upcoming fight against George St.Pierre.

Chuck Liddell is a beast, he will win his fight against babalu. Babalu is a grappler, chuck eats grapplers up. He will take chuck down once or twice but chuck will get back up ease. 
Then since the wandeli fight is not going to happen, Chuck will face Tito again, this time Tito makes more of a fight, I can see ether one win this time.

Another good figher not listed is Mayhem Miller, this dude can fight.

OK so to answer the question I think my favorite fighter is Nick Diaz, Again not listed. This kid has some of the BJJ in the game, granted, he will not win a championship, the 170lb division is way to stacked with studs. But this kid shows heart like no ones business and EVERY single fight is exciting the was "MMA" fight is meant to be.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

> That is laughable, Diego will never win a championship nor will bisping or anyother made for TV fighter with mayb6e the exception of Forest Griffen. Franklin is the real deal, I don't see him losing anytime soon.


 lol your right about diego but bisping can actually fight, and griffen just lost a decision to ortiz. just because they are on tv makes them no different than someone who came out of the shadows after years of training. theses guys train, some of them arent good fighters and some are.(just like people who arent on a tv show)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

forest griffen ain't winning ANY title, that's for sure.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Arlovski is an absolute animal, i was so pissed when he lost to tim sylvia the last time they fought.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah he is hes a beast and i was pissed too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hitler said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


That is laughable, Diego will never win a championship nor will bisping or anyother made for TV fighter with mayb6e the exception of Forest Griffen. Franklin is the real deal, I don't see him losing anytime soon.

Ken Shamrock is a slotch, who has he beaten? The over rated Kimo? I'll give him the respect he deserves for beating Dan severn back in UFC 5 or 6, but sevren came back an KICKed his ass in UFC 9. He will be OWNed AGAIN, come October when Tito Ortiz knockes him silly for the third time, but I'm sure he'll have another excuse for losing...

I like Matt Hughes but i think he has a very real chance of losing in the upcoming fight against George St.Pierre.

Chuck Liddell is a beast, he will win his fight against babalu. Babalu is a grappler, chuck eats grapplers up. He will take chuck down once or twice but chuck will get back up ease. 
Then since the wandeli fight is not going to happen, Chuck will face Tito again, this time Tito makes more of a fight, I can see ether one win this time.

Another good figher not listed is Mayhem Miller, this dude can fight.

OK so to answer the question I think my favorite fighter is Nick Diaz, Again not listed. This kid has some of the BJJ in the game, granted, he will not win a championship, the 170lb division is way to stacked with studs. But this kid shows heart like no ones business and EVERY single fight is exciting the was "MMA" fight is meant to be.
[/quote]

I want to see whats happening with the Wanderlei fight, because everything else you mentioned hangs in the balance of that. If that fight is on, Tito is supposed to rematch Shamrock on Spike TV in October. Then Tito would potentially fight Liddell at the Superbowl show next year. If Wanderlei cant fight, the Shamrock rematch in October will probably be off so they can match-up Tito and Chuck in November to keep that card in-tact.

Mayhem is an animal. He's fighting Robbie Lawler in Hawaii later this year. Shame we cant get that on PPV around here.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh::laugh: classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him :nod: ..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).
[/quote]

Well did you watch the first couture fight with liddel he slammed the sh*t out of him 2 or 3 times,yes liddel has awsome take down defense and his counter punches are superb but I dont think he has the endurance to hang with silva honestly. Silva is a monster chuck will have his hands full with both babalu and silva. Shamrock is a has been cant stand him never could. Hughes is a beast and is really tough although Bj penn ran through him like flies on sh*t, I think St.Pierre will give Hughes a run for his money although Hughes submission game is evolving everyday so who knows.But Rich Franklin is a monster seen him fight at several weight classes and has ran through what ever was standing in front of him. He gets my vote!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> I cant wait til Diego sanchez gets a shot at rich franklin. Diego is going to mop him up.


That is laughable, Diego will never win a championship nor will bisping or anyother made for TV fighter with mayb6e the exception of Forest Griffen. Franklin is the real deal, I don't see him losing anytime soon.

Ken Shamrock is a slotch, who has he beaten? The over rated Kimo? I'll give him the respect he deserves for beating Dan severn back in UFC 5 or 6, but sevren came back an KICKed his ass in UFC 9. He will be OWNed AGAIN, come October when Tito Ortiz knockes him silly for the third time, but I'm sure he'll have another excuse for losing...

I like Matt Hughes but i think he has a very real chance of losing in the upcoming fight against George St.Pierre.

Chuck Liddell is a beast, he will win his fight against babalu. Babalu is a grappler, chuck eats grapplers up. He will take chuck down once or twice but chuck will get back up ease. 
Then since the wandeli fight is not going to happen, Chuck will face Tito again, this time Tito makes more of a fight, I can see ether one win this time.

Another good figher not listed is Mayhem Miller, this dude can fight.

OK so to answer the question I think my favorite fighter is Nick Diaz, Again not listed. This kid has some of the BJJ in the game, granted, he will not win a championship, the 170lb division is way to stacked with studs. But this kid shows heart like no ones business and EVERY single fight is exciting the was "MMA" fight is meant to be.
[/quote]

Yeah Nick does have a heart of a bigger guy. He's more melllow in person though.....







More quiter than the rest of us, Which is probably hard for some to see because he talks alot of sh*t when it comes to fighting in the UFC!








He can fight though especially for his slim frame, but yeah his division got some STUDS to deal with.
He fights here in stockton coming up i think, him and his little brother, and some local talent. 
His little brother Nathan Diaz isn't too bad either, and he's trying to follow his big bro's footsteps. Last time i seen NAthan was that night at the bar when we fought hella drunk ass guys who thought because they were drunk they can take on some real fighters...stabbing, fighting, shooting, it got a little out of hand







...







FUnny how alcohol does that to people.....









HERE'S NATHAN DIAZ'S MYSPACE:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=40931453


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Only 1 vote for Vitor!?!?! how is that possible? None of Sobral? comon!


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

most of those fighters are lame imo. but if i had to pick one from that list it would be Sobral


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

George St.Pierre is my favorite fighter.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh::laugh: classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him :nod: ..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).
[/quote]

Well did you watch the first couture fight with liddel he slammed the sh*t out of him 2 or 3 times,yes liddel has awsome take down defense and his counter punches are superb but I dont think he has the endurance to hang with silva honestly. Silva is a monster chuck will have his hands full with both babalu and silva. Shamrock is a has been cant stand him never could. Hughes is a beast and is really tough although Bj penn ran through him like flies on sh*t, I think St.Pierre will give Hughes a run for his money although Hughes submission game is evolving everyday so who knows.But Rich Franklin is a monster seen him fight at several weight classes and has ran through what ever was standing in front of him. He gets my vote!
[/quote]

Most of that is because Chuck was in TERRIBLE shape for that fight. He took Randy lightly. You gotta remember at that point Randy had been kinda out of the game for a couple years, he was a few years off from his HW title and hadnt done anything recently. Chuck looked past him to fighting Tito who he was supposed to fight after he beat Couture. Chuck learned his lesson for the 2nd and 3rd fight against Couture, and you can see how that ended a bit differently. If you think Chuck would take Wanderlei lightly like he did Couture, your nuts. His only problem would be over-training for that fight.

Hughes vs St Pieree should be amazing. I cant wait for that one. Im picking Hughes though. They have similar styles, and Hughes has perfected that syle of GnP better than anyone else. You have to out strike or out jiujitsu Hughes, which was proven hard to to do when he man-handled Royce Gracie. Thats why BJ Penn did so well, just much better jiu jitsu. St Pierre might be able to out strike Hughes, and I think that is his best shot at winning, but I think Hughes probably still has better standup and all around he just better then GSP at everything. Hughes by unanimous decision IMO.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Roger Jackson....he is my homeboy and sponsered by TAPOUT..he is 5-1-0(i think)..i love going to watch him fight...i is hard though becouse i want to run into the ring and help him out!!!!... he was on MTV.." i do steriords" i am in there to at the fight..(my 4.5 seconds of fame).. he is good and will be big time soon!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh::laugh: classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him :nod: ..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).
[/quote]

Well did you watch the first couture fight with liddel he slammed the sh*t out of him 2 or 3 times,yes liddel has awsome take down defense and his counter punches are superb but I dont think he has the endurance to hang with silva honestly. Silva is a monster chuck will have his hands full with both babalu and silva. Shamrock is a has been cant stand him never could. Hughes is a beast and is really tough although Bj penn ran through him like flies on sh*t, I think St.Pierre will give Hughes a run for his money although Hughes submission game is evolving everyday so who knows.But Rich Franklin is a monster seen him fight at several weight classes and has ran through what ever was standing in front of him. He gets my vote!
[/quote]

Most of that is because Chuck was in TERRIBLE shape for that fight. He took Randy lightly. You gotta remember at that point Randy had been kinda out of the game for a couple years, he was a few years off from his HW title and hadnt done anything recently. Chuck looked past him to fighting Tito who he was supposed to fight after he beat Couture. Chuck learned his lesson for the 2nd and 3rd fight against Couture, and you can see how that ended a bit differently. If you think Chuck would take Wanderlei lightly like he did Couture, your nuts. His only problem would be over-training for that fight.

Hughes vs St Pieree should be amazing. I cant wait for that one. Im picking Hughes though. They have similar styles, and Hughes has perfected that syle of GnP better than anyone else. You have to out strike or out jiujitsu Hughes, which was proven hard to to do when he man-handled Royce Gracie. Thats why BJ Penn did so well, just much better jiu jitsu. St Pierre might be able to out strike Hughes, and I think that is his best shot at winning, but I think Hughes probably still has better standup and all around he just better then GSP at everything. Hughes by unanimous decision IMO.
[/quote]

I agree with you that Matt Hughes is the better fighter now but in a couple years IMO St.Pierre will mature and develop into a better fighter, Hughes is 32 and St.Pierre is only 25. St.Pierre will one day become the welter weight champ IMO.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Guru said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh::laugh: classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him :nod: ..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).
[/quote]

Well did you watch the first couture fight with liddel he slammed the sh*t out of him 2 or 3 times,yes liddel has awsome take down defense and his counter punches are superb but I dont think he has the endurance to hang with silva honestly. Silva is a monster chuck will have his hands full with both babalu and silva. Shamrock is a has been cant stand him never could. Hughes is a beast and is really tough although Bj penn ran through him like flies on sh*t, I think St.Pierre will give Hughes a run for his money although Hughes submission game is evolving everyday so who knows.But Rich Franklin is a monster seen him fight at several weight classes and has ran through what ever was standing in front of him. He gets my vote!
[/quote]

Most of that is because Chuck was in TERRIBLE shape for that fight. He took Randy lightly. You gotta remember at that point Randy had been kinda out of the game for a couple years, he was a few years off from his HW title and hadnt done anything recently. Chuck looked past him to fighting Tito who he was supposed to fight after he beat Couture. Chuck learned his lesson for the 2nd and 3rd fight against Couture, and you can see how that ended a bit differently. If you think Chuck would take Wanderlei lightly like he did Couture, your nuts. His only problem would be over-training for that fight.

Hughes vs St Pieree should be amazing. I cant wait for that one. Im picking Hughes though. They have similar styles, and Hughes has perfected that syle of GnP better than anyone else. You have to out strike or out jiujitsu Hughes, which was proven hard to to do when he man-handled Royce Gracie. Thats why BJ Penn did so well, just much better jiu jitsu. St Pierre might be able to out strike Hughes, and I think that is his best shot at winning, but I think Hughes probably still has better standup and all around he just better then GSP at everything. Hughes by unanimous decision IMO.
[/quote]

I agree with you that Matt Hughes is the better fighter now but in a couple years IMO St.Pierre will mature and develop into a better fighter, Hughes is 32 and St.Pierre is only 25. St.Pierre will one day become the welter weight champ IMO.
[/quote]

I still think diego will become champ. I think he can take matt hughes, and Diego already kicked St. Pierres ass. I know nobody else thinks he will, everyone underestimates diego sanchez. That dude can scrap. Matt cant win all the time, there is always someone out there bigger, and stronger, and tougher.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well technically matt shouldve never won his title, he was passed out vs. carlos newton when he knocked him out lol. plus he lost his title to bj penn. i just wanted to point that out since noone mentioned it already. hughes will beat st. pierre 2:47 in the 2nd round by arm bar.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Tim sylvia is the MAN!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Wesley said:


> Tim sylvia is the MAN!


he was on the tv show blind date once, watch that itll change the way you feel about him...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

FBMBMX85 said:


> Tim sylvia is the MAN!


he was on the tv show blind date once, watch that itll change the way you feel about him...








[/quote]

what happened


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.ultimate-fighter.ca/Forum/viewtopic.php?id=547


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hitler said:


> I agree with you that Matt Hughes is the better fighter now but in a couple years IMO St.Pierre will mature and develop into a better fighter, Hughes is 32 and St.Pierre is only 25. St.Pierre will one day become the welter weight champ IMO.


I still think diego will become champ. I think he can take matt hughes, and Diego already kicked St. Pierres ass. I know nobody else thinks he will, everyone underestimates diego sanchez. That dude can scrap. Matt cant win all the time, there is always someone out there bigger, and stronger, and tougher.
[/quote]

How did Diego "kick St Pierres ass?" They never even fought. Diego is a decent fighter, and he's suprised me with his wins over Diaz and even Alessio, as crappy as that fight was. But to say Diego could beat Hughes...no way. He had a hard time with John Alessio. Matt Hughes has beat the best in the WW division including Carlos Newton, Mach Sakurai, Sean Sherk, GSP... who has Deigo beat? Nick Diaz? Cmon. Diego wont be winning a championship anytime soon, not in the UFC atleast.

I agree StPierre will be champ one day, most likely when Hughes retires or moves up in weight.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> maybe if tito works on those chicken legs :laugh::laugh: classic, he'd be able to take chuck where he wants him, i agree hes gonna have a hard time if he listens to what the statistics say, but 9 times out of 10 all that sh*t goes out the window once face to face and tito having experienced chuck, the one thing i can say now that i couldnt say then is, i know hes got the heart and the drive to make it happen.. how bout that ed herman, im looking foward to seeing alot more of him :nod: ..as for wanderla and liddel, my boy wanderla is gonna eat him up like a snack pack, i definatly hope that fight goes down..


chuck's takedown defense is one of the best in the game. and his uncanny ability to get straight back up after a takedown is ridiculous. tito isn't much of a striker and he's relied heavily on his g'n'p for most of his career. with that said, i don't think tito stands much of a chance unless he works on his standup. given that some of the best grapplers in the ufc couldn't get chuck to the ground for long (including randy, babalu, and horn).
[/quote]

Well did you watch the first couture fight with liddel he slammed the sh*t out of him 2 or 3 times,yes liddel has awsome take down defense and his counter punches are superb but I dont think he has the endurance to hang with silva honestly. Silva is a monster chuck will have his hands full with both babalu and silva. Shamrock is a has been cant stand him never could. Hughes is a beast and is really tough although Bj penn ran through him like flies on sh*t, I think St.Pierre will give Hughes a run for his money although Hughes submission game is evolving everyday so who knows.But Rich Franklin is a monster seen him fight at several weight classes and has ran through what ever was standing in front of him. He gets my vote!
[/quote]

Most of that is because Chuck was in TERRIBLE shape for that fight. He took Randy lightly. You gotta remember at that point Randy had been kinda out of the game for a couple years, he was a few years off from his HW title and hadnt done anything recently. Chuck looked past him to fighting Tito who he was supposed to fight after he beat Couture. Chuck learned his lesson for the 2nd and 3rd fight against Couture, and you can see how that ended a bit differently. If you think Chuck would take Wanderlei lightly like he did Couture, your nuts. His only problem would be over-training for that fight.

Hughes vs St Pieree should be amazing. I cant wait for that one. Im picking Hughes though. They have similar styles, and Hughes has perfected that syle of GnP better than anyone else. You have to out strike or out jiujitsu Hughes, which was proven hard to to do when he man-handled Royce Gracie. Thats why BJ Penn did so well, just much better jiu jitsu. St Pierre might be able to out strike Hughes, and I think that is his best shot at winning, but I think Hughes probably still has better standup and all around he just better then GSP at everything. Hughes by unanimous decision IMO.
[/quote]

No your absolutely right about the 2nd and 3rd fight with chuck and randy. The second more then the first fight chuck just plained ole whipped him,The first I think Randy made a poor decision in that fight.I wasnt saying Chuck will take silva lightly but the longer the fight goes I can see Chuck getting frustrated and Silva getting more confident. Thats where I see chuck losing by way of knockout. Matt Hughes was to strong for Gracie, St Pierre is a little stronger and more to the new age of mma. Should be a good fight either way. In all actuallity I think Penn should be fightin Hughes again anyway as he got robbed in the fight with St Pierre. I guess we will all have to wait and see as anyone can do anything in MMA.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

bigboi said:


> No your absolutely right about the 2nd and 3rd fight with chuck and randy. The second more then the first fight chuck just plained ole whipped him,The first I think Randy made a poor decision in that fight.I wasnt saying Chuck will take silva lightly but the longer the fight goes I can see Chuck getting frustrated and Silva getting more confident. Thats where I see chuck losing by way of knockout. Matt Hughes was to strong for Gracie, St Pierre is a little stronger and more to the new age of mma. Should be a good fight either way. *In all actuallity I think Penn should be fightin Hughes again anyway as he got robbed in the fight with St Pierre.* I guess we will all have to wait and see as anyone can do anything in MMA.


DAMN STRAIGHT. The decision in that fight was ridiculus. Penn definately should have got the win.

I agree St Pierre is alot stronger then Gracie, but the point was that with Hughes, hes got good striking and he's tough to out-strike, and his wrestling is among the best in MMA. That said the best way to beat him is either elite striking (which St Pierre doesnt really have that Ive seen) or to out Jiujitsu him. Hughes proved in their first fight and in his fight against Gracie that he has great jiujitsu (which is why i originally mentioned the Gracie fight). I agree St Pierre is strong and a good all around fighter, but I think Hughes is just a little bit stronger and better at everything (wrestling, striking and jiujitsu).


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> No your absolutely right about the 2nd and 3rd fight with chuck and randy. The second more then the first fight chuck just plained ole whipped him,The first I think Randy made a poor decision in that fight.I wasnt saying Chuck will take silva lightly but the longer the fight goes I can see Chuck getting frustrated and Silva getting more confident. Thats where I see chuck losing by way of knockout. Matt Hughes was to strong for Gracie, St Pierre is a little stronger and more to the new age of mma. Should be a good fight either way. *In all actuallity I think Penn should be fightin Hughes again anyway as he got robbed in the fight with St Pierre.* I guess we will all have to wait and see as anyone can do anything in MMA.


DAMN STRAIGHT. The decision in that fight was ridiculus. Penn definately should have got the win.

I agree St Pierre is alot stronger then Gracie, but the point was that with Hughes, hes got good striking and he's tough to out-strike, and his wrestling is among the best in MMA. That said the best way to beat him is either elite striking (which St Pierre doesnt really have that Ive seen) or to out Jiujitsu him. Hughes proved in their first fight and in his fight against Gracie that he has great jiujitsu (which is why i originally mentioned the Gracie fight). I agree St Pierre is strong and a good all around fighter, but I think Hughes is just a little bit stronger and better at everything (wrestling, striking and jiujitsu).
[/quote]
Oh yeah was just trying to say Hughes and St Pierre will be a better fight. And if Hughes ever has any doubts you know it's going to the mat almost immediatly.After reviewing the poll I cant believe coture has only gotten 2 votes!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wesley said:


> Tim sylvia is the MAN!


I think silvia is weak......:nod:


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think st Pierre is a good fighter but he wont beat matt hughes. Im not sure if BJ Penn could beat hughes again, they fought a while back and matt hughes has probably gotten much more experience since then.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

mike123 said:


> I think st Pierre is a good fighter but he wont beat matt hughes. Im not sure if BJ Penn could beat hughes again, they fought a while back and matt hughes has probably gotten much more experience since then.


 Think you might be right as Penn looked a little out of shape last time I saw him. But I would never bet against him he is beast. He has one of the fastest KO ever. And as far as Silvia goes Dont know where he came from but was talking about Silva!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Penn is a beast too, he is one of my favorite fighters, but then again matt hughes is a tank. I havent seen Penn fight in a while, is he still fighting in the ufc.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

bigboi said:


> I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


Sick, and he was robbed in that fight with St Pierre.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

chuck is by far best...

striking is the best style to watch


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> chuck is by far best...
> 
> striking is the best style to watch


Thats an opinion I guess. I definately like watching the ground game more. I like striking, but nothing is nearly as complex and interesting to watch develope as when 2 good grapplers are working. I guess you need to understand the ground game a little to appreciate it, I just wish more people took the time to learn some of the basics of ground fighting. Its a good learn to understand if you like the sport.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> chuck is by far best...
> 
> striking is the best style to watch


Thats an opinion I guess. I definately like watching the ground game more. I like striking, but nothing is nearly as complex and interesting to watch develope as when 2 good grapplers are working. I guess you need to understand the ground game a little to appreciate it, I just wish more people took the time to learn some of the basics of ground fighting. Its a good learn to understand if you like the sport.
[/quote]

totally agree. eg royce vs yoshida, or watching big nog work from his back. i don't think ive ever seen so many close calls when he fought fedor. even though he lost, you gotta give him credit. no one fedor has fought has been able to pull off that many subs with those fists coming down on them. nog for teh winz.

if i wanted to watch a striking match i'd flip on some k1 kickboxing.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> chuck is by far best...
> 
> striking is the best style to watch


Thats an opinion I guess. I definately like watching the ground game more. I like striking, but nothing is nearly as complex and interesting to watch develope as when 2 good grapplers are working. I guess you need to understand the ground game a little to appreciate it, I just wish more people took the time to learn some of the basics of ground fighting. Its a good learn to understand if you like the sport.
[/quote]

totally agree. eg royce vs yoshida, or watching big nog work from his back. i don't think ive ever seen so many close calls when he fought fedor. even though he lost, you gotta give him credit. no one fedor has fought has been able to pull off that many subs with those fists coming down on them. nog for teh winz.

if i wanted to watch a striking match i'd flip on some k1 kickboxing.
[/quote]








Dont get me wrong I like striking. I particularly like watching Chuck, Jens Pulver, Rich Franklin, some of those more elite strikers going at it, but when it comes down to it I think the ground game is alot more exciting and as much fun as it is watching some of those guys throw, Id much rather see guys like Mayhem Miller, the Nog brothers, Matt Hughes, Hermes Franca or my personal favorite BJ Penn work on the ground. I guess thats the reason those guys are some of my personal favorites.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

cueball said:


> chuck is by far best...
> 
> striking is the best style to watch


Thats an opinion I guess. I definately like watching the ground game more. I like striking, but nothing is nearly as complex and interesting to watch develope as when 2 good grapplers are working. I guess you need to understand the ground game a little to appreciate it, I just wish more people took the time to learn some of the basics of ground fighting. Its a good learn to understand if you like the sport.
[/quote]

totally agree. eg royce vs yoshida, or watching big nog work from his back. i don't think ive ever seen so many close calls when he fought fedor. even though he lost, you gotta give him credit. no one fedor has fought has been able to pull off that many subs with those fists coming down on them. nog for teh winz.

if i wanted to watch a striking match i'd flip on some k1 kickboxing.
[/quote]

:nod: Dont get me wrong I like striking. I particularly like watching Chuck, Jens Pulver, Rich Franklin, some of those more elite strikers going at it, but when it comes down to it I think the ground game is alot more exciting and as much fun as it is watching some of those guys throw, Id much rather see guys like Mayhem Miller, the Nog brothers, Matt Hughes, Hermes Franca or my personal favorite BJ Penn work on the ground. I guess thats the reason those guys are some of my personal favorites.
[/quote]

That would be a all around fighter! some of these guys like Joe Riggs who are sluggers get and the ring and get taken down and submitted like Huges did to him are like WTF was that. Spike t.v tonight Ultimate Fight Night


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

mike123 said:


> I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


Sick, and he was robbed in that fight with St Pierre.
[/quote]
Penn poked him in the eye thats why it looked way worse for St.Pierre then it actually was. St.Pierre won the match because of his points on the takedowns, if Penn could of stopped his take downs I would agree with you other wise.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Guru said:


> I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


Sick, and he was robbed in that fight with St Pierre.
[/quote]
Penn poked him in the eye thats why it looked way worse for St.Pierre then it actually was. St.Pierre won the match because of his points on the takedowns, if Penn could of stopped his take downs I would agree with you other wise.
[/quote]

True thats why he won because of takedown points but he was owned the first round regardless of a thumb or not happens all the time. But after the takedowns what did he do nothing I dont even think he hit him once!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bigboi said:


> I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


Sick, and he was robbed in that fight with St Pierre.
[/quote]
Penn poked him in the eye thats why it looked way worse for St.Pierre then it actually was. St.Pierre won the match because of his points on the takedowns, if Penn could of stopped his take downs I would agree with you other wise.
[/quote]

True thats why he won because of takedown points but he was owned the first round regardless of a thumb or not happens all the time. But after the takedowns what did he do nothing I dont even think he hit him once!
[/quote]

bj was robbed because they were only takedowns. if i recall, gsp only got 2 or 3 successful takedowns. after which he offered nothing offensively on the ground. penn dominated the standup (just look at st. pierre's face after the fight). and while penn wasn't doing much with gsp in his guard, at the last moment he DID make an attempt to finish with a gogo plata. gsp however, made no attempts to pass his guard or do any sort of significant g'n'p. a couple successful takedowns, in my opinion, does not win a fight.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

bj penn is a whole nouther breed from any fighter in pride or ufc, he'd fight for free with all odds against him...and win cause he really doesnt give a crap..forgot all about him, id say hes my all time favorite...


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

hitler said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


Vandilei Silva of course. Yea he hasnt fought in the UFC yet but hes fighting Chuck in November. Get ready for an awesome fight!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kdoe said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


Vandilei Silva of course. Yea he hasnt fought in the UFC yet but hes fighting Chuck in November. Get ready for an awesome fight!
[/quote]

actually, wanderlei fought in the ufc in its early days. he caught a nasty ko from belfort.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

LAS VEGAS, August 17 - The critics were waiting in the wings, waiting to pounce on unbeaten welterweight Diego Sanchez as he looked for his 18th victory without a loss tonight in the UFC Fight Night main event at the Red Rock Casino against veteran Karo 'The Heat' Parisyan. This was going to be the fighter to humble Sanchez, to stop the meteoric rise that began with his win on the first season of 'The Ultimate Fighter'. But Sanchez' performance, which got him a well-earned unanimous decision victory over the gutsy Parisyan in one of the best fights of 2006, left one lasting statement to those skeptics:

Not tonight. ( UFC.com)

Diego is for real.....he's comin up in the ranks...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

bigboi said:


> I believe so after the loss th St Pierre he said he was going to chill for a little bit he will resurface soon!


Sick, and he was robbed in that fight with St Pierre.
[/quote]
Penn poked him in the eye thats why it looked way worse for St.Pierre then it actually was. St.Pierre won the match because of his points on the takedowns, if Penn could of stopped his take downs I would agree with you other wise.
[/quote]

True thats why he won because of takedown points but he was owned the first round regardless of a thumb or not happens all the time. But after the takedowns what did he do nothing I dont even think he hit him once!
[/quote]

bj was robbed because they were only takedowns. if i recall, gsp only got 2 or 3 successful takedowns. after which he offered nothing offensively on the ground. penn dominated the standup (just look at st. pierre's face after the fight). and while penn wasn't doing much with gsp in his guard, at the last moment he DID make an attempt to finish with a gogo plata. gsp however, made no attempts to pass his guard or do any sort of significant g'n'p. a couple successful takedowns, in my opinion, does not win a fight.
[/quote]

Couldnt have said it better myself. Did GSP get takedowns, sure, but he did SQUAT with them. BJ was striking from the bottom a little and even got a submission attempt in there at the end. There is no doubt in my mind that fight should have gone to BJ. The NSAC judges are getting worse and worse. Did you hear someone scored Parisyn/Sanchez tonight 30-26!? Were they on crack?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

That Diego fight was awesome... I can see diego fighting for the title soon.. especially if he keeps on fighting like he did on fight night.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


Vandilei Silva of course. Yea he hasnt fought in the UFC yet but hes fighting Chuck in November. Get ready for an awesome fight!
[/quote]

actually, wanderlei fought in the ufc in its early days. he caught a nasty ko from belfort.
[/quote]

Wanderlei fought in the UFC 3 times actually, last time in 2000. He lost to Vitor, beat Tony Petarra and then even got a title shot (since he racked up some wins in Pride). He fought Tito Ortiz for the 205lb title and lost a unanimous decision.

I still think Wanderlei is over-rated. Here's all his fights since his loss to Tito:

Win Kazuyuki Fujita TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Critical Coutdown Absolute 7/1/2006 1 9:21 
Win Ricardo Arona Decision (Split) PRIDE-Shockwave 2005 12/31/2005 3 5:00 
Loss Ricardo Arona Decision (Unaminous) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2005 8/28/2005 2 5:00 
Win Kazuhiro Nakamura TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Critical Countdown 2005 6/26/2005 1 5:24 
Win Hidehiko Yoshida Decision (Split) PRIDE-Total Elimination 2005 4/23/2005 3 5:00 
Loss Mark Hunt Decision (Split) PRIDE-Shockwave 2004 12/31/2004 3 5:00 
Win Quinton Jackson KO PRIDE 28-High Octane 10/31/2004 2 3:26 
Win Yuki Kondo KO PRIDE-Final Conflict 2004 8/15/2004 1 2:46 
Win Ikuhisa Minowa KO (Punches) PRIDE-Bushido 2 2/15/2004 1 1:09 
Win Quinton Jackson TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2003 11/9/2003 1 6:28 
Win Hidehiko Yoshida Decision (Unanimous) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2003 11/9/2003 2 5:00 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba KO (Punch) PRIDE-Total Elimination 2003 8/10/2003 1 5:01 
Win Hiromitsu Kanehara TKO (Towel) PRIDE 23-Championship Chaos 2 11/24/2002 1 3:40 
Win Tatsuya Iwasaki TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Shockwave 8/28/2002 1 1:16 
Draw Mirko Filipovic Draw PRIDE 20-Armed and Ready 4/28/2002 5 3:00 
Win Kiyoshi Tamura TKO (Punch) PRIDE 19-Bad Blood 2/24/2002 2 2:28 
Win Alexander Otsuka TKO (Doctor Stoppage) PRIDE 18-Cold Fury 2 12/23/2001 3 2:22 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba TKO (Doctor Stoppage) PRIDE 17-Championship Chaos 11/3/2001 1 10:00 
Win Shungo Oyama TKO (Strikes) PRIDE 14-Clash of the Titans 5/27/2001 1 0:30 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba TKO (Strikes) PRIDE 13-Collision Course 3/25/2001 1 1:38 
Win Dan Henderson Decision PRIDE 12-Cold Fury 12/9/2000 3 5:00 
NC Gilbert Yvel No Contest - Yvel Kicked in Groin PRIDE 11-Battle of the Rising Sun 10/31/2000 1 0:21 
Win Guy Mezger KO (Punches) PRIDE 10-Return of the Warriors 8/27/2000 1 3:45 
Win Todd Medina KO (Knees) Meca 2-Meca World Vale Tudo 2 8/12/2000 1 0:39 
Loss Tito Ortiz Decision (Unanimous) UFC 25-Ultimate Japan 3 4/14/2000 5 5:00

Whos has he really beaten except Sakuraba and Quinton Jackson? One thing Ive always said about Pride is that since they run the judging, they tend to protect their stars when it comes to decisions, which is one reason IMO hes on the winning end of so many split decisios. More in depth, he also beat: Guy Mezger (so?), Dan Henderson (185lb fighter, Wand is huge for 205lb), Shungo Oyama (crappy 6-9 185lb fighter), Alexander Otsuka (he's 3-12, the guy is a punching bag), Kiyoshi Tamura (has only beat much smaller fighters), Tatsuya Iwasaki (he has 1 fight, a loss to wanderlei), Hiromitsu Kanehara (10-15, hasnt won since 2001), Yoshida twice (both by decision--?), Ikuhisa Minowa (181lbs-should be a welterweight), Yuki Kondo (185lber), Ricardo Arona (anyone who saw that fight KNOWS that was a BS decision, Arona won that fight). He also beat Nakamura and Fujita which I concede are impressive wins.

Except for Sakuraba, Jackson, Fujita and Nakamura, all of his wins are either very controversial decisions, against smaller fighters, or against sorry scrub competition. That said, why is he considered so great? I'll bet if we compare that with Chuck's fights since 4/2000, I bet Chucks resume is a bit more impressive.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Gorege ST.Pierre is great to watch but Chuck just loves to fight


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

deisel riggs is my fav


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> deisel riggs is my fav


 He did impress me lastnight. Sanchez had a hell of a fight but im not quite sure he is ready for a title shot with Hughes yet the way Karo was slamming him imagine what Hughes would do but he is definetly improving tremendously.What about Koschek he looked pretty impressive himself.This is why UFC has the best to offer. The new series of ultimate fighter should be good this year as well look at Serras confidence I was impressed!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hitler said:


> LAS VEGAS, August 17 - The critics were waiting in the wings, waiting to pounce on unbeaten welterweight Diego Sanchez as he looked for his 18th victory without a loss tonight in the UFC Fight Night main event at the Red Rock Casino against veteran Karo 'The Heat' Parisyan. This was going to be the fighter to humble Sanchez, to stop the meteoric rise that began with his win on the first season of 'The Ultimate Fighter'. But Sanchez' performance, which got him a well-earned unanimous decision victory over the gutsy Parisyan in one of the best fights of 2006, left one lasting statement to those skeptics:
> 
> Not tonight. ( UFC.com)
> 
> Diego is for real.....he's comin up in the ranks...


yeah man but hes f*cking retarded, great heart great drive great skills just dont let him speak..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bigboi said:


> deisel riggs is my fav


 He did impress me lastnight. Sanchez had a hell of a fight but im not quite sure he is ready for a title shot with Hughes yet the way Karo was slamming him imagine what Hughes would do but he is definetly improving tremendously.What about Koschek he looked pretty impressive himself.This is why UFC has the best to offer. The new series of ultimate fighter should be good this year as well look at Serras confidence I was impressed!
[/quote]

please don't tell me you just said that the ufc has the best to offer because of TUF...please?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

No not because of tuf they have some of the best fighters in the world in UFC


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> deisel riggs is my fav


 He did impress me lastnight. Sanchez had a hell of a fight but im not quite sure he is ready for a title shot with Hughes yet the way Karo was slamming him imagine what Hughes would do but he is definetly improving tremendously.What about Koschek he looked pretty impressive himself.This is why UFC has the best to offer. The new series of ultimate fighter should be good this year as well look at Serras confidence I was impressed!
[/quote]

please don't tell me you just said that the ufc has the best to offer because of TUF...please?
[/quote]

I thought I would be the last person to say this, by why so quick to count out the TUF fighters? Honestly, how can you not be atleast mildy impressed with the caliber of guys that have come out of that show? Some of the names that initially come to mind are Griffin who has proven hes top quality. The guy has beat Jeff Monson, Ebenezer Fontes Braga, Chael Sonnen, Bill Mahood, Elvis Sinosic, and lost (could have gone either way split decision) to Tito Ortiz. Besides that, Mike Swick has been on a tear including a sub victory over Joe Riggs, Diego has beat Nick Diaz and Karo Parisyan pretty handily, Kenny Florian is getting set to fight for a 155 lb title (well deserved), and Koscheck is proving to be a good talent. Never thought Id be saying it but maybe I dodnt give the TUF guys enough credit, they seem to be holding their own against top competition.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> My favorite is chuck Liddell.


Vandilei Silva of course. Yea he hasnt fought in the UFC yet but hes fighting Chuck in November. Get ready for an awesome fight!
[/quote]

actually, wanderlei fought in the ufc in its early days. he caught a nasty ko from belfort.
[/quote]

Wanderlei fought in the UFC 3 times actually, last time in 2000. He lost to Vitor, beat Tony Petarra and then even got a title shot (since he racked up some wins in Pride). He fought Tito Ortiz for the 205lb title and lost a unanimous decision.

I still think Wanderlei is over-rated. Here's all his fights since his loss to Tito:

Win Kazuyuki Fujita TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Critical Coutdown Absolute 7/1/2006 1 9:21 
Win Ricardo Arona Decision (Split) PRIDE-Shockwave 2005 12/31/2005 3 5:00 
Loss Ricardo Arona Decision (Unaminous) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2005 8/28/2005 2 5:00 
Win Kazuhiro Nakamura TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Critical Countdown 2005 6/26/2005 1 5:24 
Win Hidehiko Yoshida Decision (Split) PRIDE-Total Elimination 2005 4/23/2005 3 5:00 
Loss Mark Hunt Decision (Split) PRIDE-Shockwave 2004 12/31/2004 3 5:00 
Win Quinton Jackson KO PRIDE 28-High Octane 10/31/2004 2 3:26 
Win Yuki Kondo KO PRIDE-Final Conflict 2004 8/15/2004 1 2:46 
Win Ikuhisa Minowa KO (Punches) PRIDE-Bushido 2 2/15/2004 1 1:09 
Win Quinton Jackson TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2003 11/9/2003 1 6:28 
Win Hidehiko Yoshida Decision (Unanimous) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2003 11/9/2003 2 5:00 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba KO (Punch) PRIDE-Total Elimination 2003 8/10/2003 1 5:01 
Win Hiromitsu Kanehara TKO (Towel) PRIDE 23-Championship Chaos 2 11/24/2002 1 3:40 
Win Tatsuya Iwasaki TKO (Strikes) PRIDE-Shockwave 8/28/2002 1 1:16 
Draw Mirko Filipovic Draw PRIDE 20-Armed and Ready 4/28/2002 5 3:00 
Win Kiyoshi Tamura TKO (Punch) PRIDE 19-Bad Blood 2/24/2002 2 2:28 
Win Alexander Otsuka TKO (Doctor Stoppage) PRIDE 18-Cold Fury 2 12/23/2001 3 2:22 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba TKO (Doctor Stoppage) PRIDE 17-Championship Chaos 11/3/2001 1 10:00 
Win Shungo Oyama TKO (Strikes) PRIDE 14-Clash of the Titans 5/27/2001 1 0:30 
Win Kazushi Sakuraba TKO (Strikes) PRIDE 13-Collision Course 3/25/2001 1 1:38 
Win Dan Henderson Decision PRIDE 12-Cold Fury 12/9/2000 3 5:00 
NC Gilbert Yvel No Contest - Yvel Kicked in Groin PRIDE 11-Battle of the Rising Sun 10/31/2000 1 0:21 
Win Guy Mezger KO (Punches) PRIDE 10-Return of the Warriors 8/27/2000 1 3:45 
Win Todd Medina KO (Knees) Meca 2-Meca World Vale Tudo 2 8/12/2000 1 0:39 
Loss Tito Ortiz Decision (Unanimous) UFC 25-Ultimate Japan 3 4/14/2000 5 5:00

Whos has he really beaten except Sakuraba and Quinton Jackson? One thing Ive always said about Pride is that since they run the judging, they tend to protect their stars when it comes to decisions, which is one reason IMO hes on the winning end of so many split decisios. More in depth, he also beat: Guy Mezger (so?), Dan Henderson (185lb fighter, Wand is huge for 205lb), Shungo Oyama (crappy 6-9 185lb fighter), Alexander Otsuka (he's 3-12, the guy is a punching bag), Kiyoshi Tamura (has only beat much smaller fighters), Tatsuya Iwasaki (he has 1 fight, a loss to wanderlei), Hiromitsu Kanehara (10-15, hasnt won since 2001), Yoshida twice (both by decision--?), Ikuhisa Minowa (181lbs-should be a welterweight), Yuki Kondo (185lber), Ricardo Arona (anyone who saw that fight KNOWS that was a BS decision, Arona won that fight). He also beat Nakamura and Fujita which I concede are impressive wins.

Except for Sakuraba, Jackson, Fujita and Nakamura, all of his wins are either very controversial decisions, against smaller fighters, or against sorry scrub competition. That said, why is he considered so great? I'll bet if we compare that with Chuck's fights since 4/2000, I bet Chucks resume is a bit more impressive.
[/quote]

Im not knocking Chuck but I think v.silva gots him beat. Hes been fighting very aggressive lately and hes a complete animal. I did see him loose to Tito if you seen that fight it was close. silva is alot more experienced now. I think your in for a big suprise!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Is "Rampage" Jackson a UFC fighter?

Tom


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

kdoe said:


> Is "Rampage" Jackson a UFC fighter?
> 
> Tom


No. He fought in some small US shows a while back, then spent some time in Pride, then came back to the US this past July joining the WFA, a new MMA promotion in the US.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CHUCK LIDDELL ALL THE WAY..however my cousin is going to a brazillian jui situ thing in cali and its run by royce and he is a VERY nice guy.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Is "Rampage" Jackson a UFC fighter?
> 
> Tom


No. He fought in some small US shows a while back, then spent some time in Pride, then came back to the US this past July joining the WFA, a new MMA promotion in the US.
[/quote]

Yea whatever. Chuck is a standup fighter and usually doesnt like to fight on the ground. Thats the problem with Chuck. When Chuck hits the mat hes like a fish out of water. Youll see what I mean in Nov. If Silva has to he will take Chuck down with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him. Chuck can punch and kick but hes not well rounded enough to handle this one sorry about your luck
kdoe
[/quote]

by the way, who the hell has Chuck had to fight that is so damn tough? Randy Cotour? Tito? Abunch of UFC Pussys? Since he wont go to Pride I guess Pride will come to him! Buddy you got a lot to learn about fighting and you wont learn sh*t sitting around watching DVDs. Your in for a rude awakening!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

kdoe said:


> Is "Rampage" Jackson a UFC fighter?
> 
> Tom


No. He fought in some small US shows a while back, then spent some time in Pride, then came back to the US this past July joining the WFA, a new MMA promotion in the US.
[/quote]

Yea whatever. Chuck is a standup fighter and usually doesnt like to fight on the ground. Thats the problem with Chuck. When Chuck hits the mat hes like a fish out of water. Youll see what I mean in Nov. If Silva has to he will take Chuck down with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him. Chuck can punch and kick but hes not well rounded enough to handle this one sorry about your luck
kdoe
[/quote]

by the way, who the hell has Chuck had to fight that is so damn tough? Randy Cotour? Tito? Abunch of UFC Pussys? Since he wont go to Pride I guess Pride will come to him! Buddy you got a lot to learn about fighting and you wont learn sh*t sitting around watching DVDs. Your in for a rude awakening!
[/quote]

Actually Coture isn't a p*ssy but the thing is yes if Silva gets Chuck down and keep him there it will be painful (but can he take and keep him there is the ?) if so he could be in trouble.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

bigboi said:


> Is "Rampage" Jackson a UFC fighter?
> 
> Tom


No. He fought in some small US shows a while back, then spent some time in Pride, then came back to the US this past July joining the WFA, a new MMA promotion in the US.
[/quote]

Yea whatever. Chuck is a standup fighter and usually doesnt like to fight on the ground. Thats the problem with Chuck. When Chuck hits the mat hes like a fish out of water. Youll see what I mean in Nov. If Silva has to he will take Chuck down with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him. Chuck can punch and kick but hes not well rounded enough to handle this one sorry about your luck
kdoe
[/quote]

by the way, who the hell has Chuck had to fight that is so damn tough? Randy Cotour? Tito? Abunch of UFC Pussys? Since he wont go to Pride I guess Pride will come to him! Buddy you got a lot to learn about fighting and you wont learn sh*t sitting around watching DVDs. Your in for a rude awakening!
[/quote]

Actually Coture isn't a p*ssy but the thing is yes if Silva gets Chuck down and keep him there it will be painful (but can he take and keep him there is the ?) if so he could be in trouble.
[/quote]

Actully Coture isnt a p*ssy, and these guys are all tough. Personally I just think the PRIDE just has better fighters. After all, the UFC is just a spinoff of the PRIDE.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

kdoe said:


> Yea whatever. Chuck is a standup fighter and usually doesnt like to fight on the ground. Thats the problem with Chuck. When Chuck hits the mat hes like a fish out of water. Youll see what I mean in Nov. If Silva has to he will take Chuck down with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him. Chuck can punch and kick but hes not well rounded enough to handle this one sorry about your luck
> kdoe
> 
> by the way, who the hell has Chuck had to fight that is so damn tough? Randy Cotour? Tito? Abunch of UFC Pussys? Since he wont go to Pride I guess Pride will come to him! Buddy you got a lot to learn about fighting and you wont learn sh*t sitting around watching DVDs. Your in for a rude awakening!


WOW. First of all I didnt learn about fighting watching DVDs, I learned about fighting spending 5 days a week in the gym training in the cage. Sounds like your the one that needs to learn a think about fighting, especially about fighters. Chuck a fish out of water on the ground? Not quite. Not only is he a BJJ purple belt, but he also wrestled Division I at Cal Poly University. On top of that, Chuck has long been considered to have by far the best takedown defense in MMA. And Wanderlei is gonna "take down Chuck with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him" huh? Did you know the only reason Wanderlei has a BJJ black belt is because he was awarded it after winning in Pride. He never actually earned the belt in grappling tournaments etc. the way most do. Thats not to say eh doesnt have good ground skills, but his arent so much better then Chucks, trust me on that one.

A bunch of UFC pussys? Did you read this thread? Your fantasy man Wanderlei used to be a "UFC p*ssy" and he only managed to go 1-2. And you dont see Chuck going to Pride eh? Again you look like a moron because they UFC has already sent Chuck to Pride on 3 seperate oocassions where he went 2-1. Did better then Wanderlei in the UFC didnt he?

And we wont find out in November. You obviously dont follow the fight game pretty well because it was announced that Wanderlei would be fighting on the Pride US card on October 21st, less then 1 month before he was scheduled to fight Chuck. So maybe you need to stop hugging Prides nuts so badly and thank them for f*cking that fight up for the fans by pulling out of their contract and using Wanderlei in October instead.

You sound like an idiot talking trash when you have no clue what your talking about. So do yourself a favor and listen and learn. Now I see why Jiggy used to get so pissed off at the MMA newbs.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Rich Franklin FTW!!!! He has destroyed all opponents put in front of him in both the Middleweight and Light-Heavyweight classes.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Azog said:


> CHUCK LIDDELL ALL THE WAY..however my cousin is going to a brazillian jui situ thing in cali and its run by royce and he is a VERY nice guy.


I think Buffalo Bill just competed at that tournament. Did your cousin compete? Howd he do?


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Guru said:


> George St.Pierre is my favorite fighter.


mine too


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> That Diego fight was awesome... I can see diego fighting for the title soon.. especially if he keeps on fighting like he did on fight night.


Yeah, Diego is on a streak but realistically he won' beat Hughes if he gets a title shot...


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

I do not think Rich gets the credit he deserves. Anyways, I have only seen one of Anderson Silva's fights. While he did manage to dominate Leben I do not think that warrants a title shot. Personally I am not altogether impressed with Leben. He always seems to be begging to get knocked out with his hangs always hanging by his waist. He pretty much relies on a punchers chance. But I agree, Silva should be a good test for Rich. Even though Rich has dismantled good strikers like Loisseau.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Liquid said:


> CHUCK LIDDELL ALL THE WAY..however my cousin is going to a brazillian jui situ thing in cali and its run by royce and he is a VERY nice guy.


Where at in Cali? Because my boy Nick Diaz and his little brother Nathan train with the Gracie camp.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

royce trains at the camp in torrance. i was just there on friday to weigh-in for the gracie tournament.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Yea whatever. Chuck is a standup fighter and usually doesnt like to fight on the ground. Thats the problem with Chuck. When Chuck hits the mat hes like a fish out of water. Youll see what I mean in Nov. If Silva has to he will take Chuck down with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him. Chuck can punch and kick but hes not well rounded enough to handle this one sorry about your luck
> kdoe
> 
> by the way, who the hell has Chuck had to fight that is so damn tough? Randy Cotour? Tito? Abunch of UFC Pussys? Since he wont go to Pride I guess Pride will come to him! Buddy you got a lot to learn about fighting and you wont learn sh*t sitting around watching DVDs. Your in for a rude awakening!


WOW. First of all I didnt learn about fighting watching DVDs, I learned about fighting spending 5 days a week in the gym training in the cage. Sounds like your the one that needs to learn a think about fighting, especially about fighters. Chuck a fish out of water on the ground? Not quite. Not only is he a BJJ purple belt, but he also wrestled Division I at Cal Poly University. On top of that, Chuck has long been considered to have by far the best takedown defense in MMA. And Wanderlei is gonna "take down Chuck with his BJJ skills and pound the sh*t out of him" huh? Did you know the only reason Wanderlei has a BJJ black belt is because he was awarded it after winning in Pride. He never actually earned the belt in grappling tournaments etc. the way most do. Thats not to say eh doesnt have good ground skills, but his arent so much better then Chucks, trust me on that one.

A bunch of UFC pussys? Did you read this thread? Your fantasy man Wanderlei used to be a "UFC p*ssy" and he only managed to go 1-2. And you dont see Chuck going to Pride eh? Again you look like a moron because they UFC has already sent Chuck to Pride on 3 seperate oocassions where he went 2-1. Did better then Wanderlei in the UFC didnt he?

And we wont find out in November. You obviously dont follow the fight game pretty well because it was announced that Wanderlei would be fighting on the Pride US card on October 21st, less then 1 month before he was scheduled to fight Chuck. So maybe you need to stop hugging Prides nuts so badly and thank them for f*cking that fight up for the fans by pulling out of their contract and using Wanderlei in October instead.

You sound like an idiot talking trash when you have no clue what your talking about. So do yourself a favor and listen and learn. Now I see why Jiggy used to get so pissed off at the MMA newbs.
[/quote]
Well maybe I havnt been glued to the tube as much as you, but that doesnt change the fact that Wanderlei will be the victor. And as for the date of the fight, the announcent last UFC they said it was in Nov. So Im a a couple weeks off, SO WHAT. I do have a life besides fighting. And as far as being a newb, you dont own this site and I could give a sh*t about what you, Jiggy, or anyone else thinks. I didnt come to this website looking for mma forums. I came here to learn more about my new pygo's and I just happen to be a part time MMA fighter. Ive been training bjj and in the cage for 10yrs So you could say this topic kind of caught my interest.
So all that training you do, why dont you put your money where your mouth is. Talk the talk walk the walk.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> royce trains at the camp in torrance. i was just there on friday to weigh-in for the gracie tournament.


There's another Gracie camp somewhere close to the bay area, I think it's in San Ramon or a city near there, thats where Nick does most of his training. But when they are in town they do most of their training at Torres fighting Gym in Stockton.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kdoe said:


> royce trains at the camp in torrance. i was just there on friday to weigh-in for the gracie tournament.


There's another Gracie camp somewhere close to the bay area, I think it's in San Ramon or a city near there, thats where Nick does most of his training. But when they are in town they do most of their training at Torres fighting Gym in Stockton.
[/quote]

man, there are gracie academies all over the world. hell, there's even a gracie barra academy in KUWAIT!


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> royce trains at the camp in torrance. i was just there on friday to weigh-in for the gracie tournament.


There's another Gracie camp somewhere close to the bay area, I think it's in San Ramon or a city near there, thats where Nick does most of his training. But when they are in town they do most of their training at Torres fighting Gym in Stockton.
[/quote]

man, there are gracie academies all over the world. hell, there's even a gracie barra academy in KUWAIT!
[/quote]
doubt it huh. Actually I started training bjj in michigan in 1999. My teacher trained in Cal with the Mucahado's for nine years before moving to Michigan. When the Muchados found out Dave was moving up here the offered to promote him from brown to black belt if he opened a school in mi. He did and calls it wing-jutsu. We call it that because he is a si-fu in wing chun kung fu and well docorated bjj tournament grappler. We also train standard western boxing, mui-tai for striking. If talk to the Muchado's all you have to do is ask them who dave in Mi is and they will know. I have never trained with the Muchados, but am very much Muchado style bjj. We mostly work on street/cage fighting techniques and are somewhat informal. Some of the best fighers in Mid-mi have trained with us. When I started training I was just a barroom brawler and fought in a couple toughman contest. I had no technique what so ever. I soon realized how awesome and addicting bjj is and started entering competitions. Ive done more guard pass drills than you can imagine buddy. We have a cage fight comming up here in Nov at the Heritage dome. Come on down and check it out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so, you havent been training for 10 years then.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> so, you havent been training for 10 years then.


No not 10 yrs. I got a little carried away


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kdoe said:


> so, you havent been training for 10 years then.


No not 10 yrs. I got a little carried away
[/quote]

:rasp:

that's all. cool that your coach was at the machado academy. my instructor is actually a cousin of the machados. he taught at JJ's school when they brought him to the u.s. at the gracie tournie this past weekend our team and roger machado's team sort of combined.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> so, you havent been training for 10 years then.


No not 10 yrs. I got a little carried away
[/quote]

:rasp:

that's all. cool that your coach was at the machado academy. my instructor is actually a cousin of the machados. he taught at JJ's school when they brought him to the u.s. at the gracie tournie this past weekend our team and roger machado's team sort of combined.
[/quote]

Thats cool your envolved in tournaments. My instructer competed with the mucahdo team in the LAPD tournaments for a while. I dont know if they still have them or not. He has some pics of him and Rickson Gracie together. Jon and Joch Muchado were teaching. (I dont know if thats the correct spelling)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you mean jean-jaques? that's JJ. cool stuff. yeah, i train pretty close to rickson's academy. i consider that place for a while but it was way too much money. most gracie academies seem to charge up the wazoo. i would've been spending about 3x the amount i pay now to train at rickson's, on top of annual fees for his association membership which is mandatory


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> you mean jean-jaques? that's JJ. cool stuff. yeah, i train pretty close to rickson's academy. i consider that place for a while but it was way too much money. most gracie academies seem to charge up the wazoo. i would've been spending about 3x the amount i pay now to train at rickson's, on top of annual fees for his association membership which is mandatory


 Wow, your really lucky to be so close to world class jj. guys. My instructor paid a lot of time and $ training with the Muchado's. When I started I was getting my but kicked by most everyone in class. Then he offered to sell me 10 1hr privates. At the time I was unemployed so I trained all the time. He was fairly new in town so I helped him out a little in the chick dpt. It didnt take long before I was improving faster than everyone else. Now were friends and I dont have to pay anything. Hes a real technition when it comes to martial arts. He tells me the big academys are really expensive and they kind of slowly teach you the art, and you have large classes. Ive been fortunate because Ive had a lot of one on one training with him and we have a small school. My intructer is 47, but he just kicks the crap out of me. Im getting where I can hang with him longer, but I cant come close to tapping him out yet. My defense has gotten really strong though. Ive had a chance to train at S.Side dojo not far from here. There are some bad dudes there, but no one in the state has beaten California Dave yet!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

kdoe said:


> Well maybe I havnt been glued to the tube as much as you, but that doesnt change the fact that Wanderlei will be the victor. And as for the date of the fight, the announcent last UFC they said it was in Nov. So Im a a couple weeks off, SO WHAT. I do have a life besides fighting. And as far as being a newb, you dont own this site and I could give a sh*t about what you, Jiggy, or anyone else thinks. I didnt come to this website looking for mma forums. I came here to learn more about my new pygo's and I just happen to be a part time MMA fighter. Ive been training bjj and in the cage for 10yrs So you could say this topic kind of caught my interest.
> So all that training you do, why dont you put your money where your mouth is. Talk the talk walk the walk.


No you were right it was scheduled for November. But Pride decided to have Wanderlei fight in October INSTEAD so I doubt he'll be fighting Chuck in November too.

Put my money where my mouth is? Walk the walk? What the hell is that even supposed to mean?

Back to the current discussion:

My school used to be a Machado school too. We got affiliated with them shortly after I started training there. We had a hard time with them though, because they werent doing alot of seminars for us and we didnt have alot of black belt instruction at the school under them so we swtiched to Lloyd Irvin. But the Machados are great and the little time we did get with them we learned alot.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> Where at in Cali? Because my boy Nick Diaz and his little brother Nathan train with the Gracie camp.


Well he lives in orange county. I dont know the area around there so i just went with him one day to watch him train and stuff. And no he hasnt been in a turnoment becuase he was injured a while ago but he has a match in september. Will tell you how it goes.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Well maybe I havnt been glued to the tube as much as you, but that doesnt change the fact that Wanderlei will be the victor. And as for the date of the fight, the announcent last UFC they said it was in Nov. So Im a a couple weeks off, SO WHAT. I do have a life besides fighting. And as far as being a newb, you dont own this site and I could give a sh*t about what you, Jiggy, or anyone else thinks. I didnt come to this website looking for mma forums. I came here to learn more about my new pygo's and I just happen to be a part time MMA fighter. Ive been training bjj and in the cage for 7yrs So you could say this topic kind of caught my interest.
> So all that training you do, why dont you put your money where your mouth is. Talk the talk walk the walk.


No you were right it was scheduled for November. But Pride decided to have Wanderlei fight in October INSTEAD so I doubt he'll be fighting Chuck in November too.

Put my money where my mouth is? Walk the walk? What the hell is that even supposed to mean?

Back to the current discussion:

My school used to be a Machado school too. We got affiliated with them shortly after I started training there. We had a hard time with them though, because they werent doing alot of seminars for us and we didnt have alot of black belt instruction at the school under them so we swtiched to Lloyd Irvin. But the Machados are great and the little time we did get with them we learned alot.
[/qu

We have a new school here in my town thats called Michigan Martial Arts Academy. The Machados got there fingers in it and they come up for seminars etc. The problem is the guy that runs it is a pric and hes only a blue belt. Their school doesnt train very aggressive at all and just concentrates on techinque. Technique is great, but sometimes you have to turn it up a notch. Anyways the Machados are mad at my instructer because he moved here and opened a school that wasnt sanctioned by them. One of our old students emailed the Machado's and told them D was teaching their bjj. under their name. Which wasnt true. So basically I got caught in the crossfire and me or anyone that trains under my instructor, will not get accepted into that school.. Machados wanted their name on our school- they didnt get it and their mad about it. sh*t happens


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

How could u leave out my dog "The spider?" Anderson Silva just walked thru that b1tch azz Leben on his debut and now he will give Rich a run for his $$$...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

K-Doe a.k.a. K-Deezy Count My Dope Money!! Dirty Glove represent!!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

SO HOW DID EVERYONE LIKE THE LAST UFC FIGHT?
Surprised that no one has commented on that Sobral/Liddell fight.
Sobral had his ass handed to him, again.








My boy Nick fought and won, wasnt too happy with his stirkes, he went more for accurate strikes then power, nevertheless he won by submission. He was notified a week in advance to fight Neer because the person who was going to fight Neer for some reason backed out so he took the fight with a week to get ready. So what did everyone think about the fights?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

There was a whole thread on the UFC 62 fights... Im sure itll be easy to dig up with a search.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> forest griffen ain't winning ANY title, that's for sure.


I disagree. I do not think he currently has what it takes but I am pretty confident that he will one day have the belt. He will eventually get better at not taking so many punches.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

I voted for Tito on the list, but actually it's a tossup between Tito and Randy Couture


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Uncle Rico said:


> forest griffen ain't winning ANY title, that's for sure.


I disagree. I do not think he currently has what it takes but I am pretty confident that he will one day have the belt. He will eventually get better at not taking so many punches.
[/quote]

you're talking about the light heavyweight division here. he'd have to get through sakara (whose striking is far better than his), horn and babalu (who have uber submissions, beyond griffin's comprehension and horn has also already beaten griffin) before even being considered for a title. and THEN he has to go for chuck, who would knock him out with the quickness.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> forest griffen ain't winning ANY title, that's for sure.


I disagree. I do not think he currently has what it takes but I am pretty confident that he will one day have the belt. He will eventually get better at not taking so many punches.
[/quote]

you're talking about the light heavyweight division here. he'd have to get through sakara (whose striking is far better than his), horn and babalu (who have uber submissions, beyond griffin's comprehension and horn has also already beaten griffin) before even being considered for a title. and THEN he has to go for chuck, who would knock him out with the quickness.
[/quote]

Well sorta. He wont have to worry about Horn. Horn prefers to fight at middleweight, he only took the fight at 205 with Chuck to get into the UFC. After that fight he made a mutual agreement with the UFC that he didnt want to fight there anymore. The reasoning behind it was at this point in his career he's searching for a title opportunity, but obviously the MW champ in the UFC is Rich Franklin, and since him and Horn are such good friends, he decided to move on to other shows and fight competition where he could realistically be in title contention. He's fighting Matt Lindland I beleive this weekend at the IFL show. Howveer that might all change if Anderson Silva beats Franklin at 64.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

horn fought chael at 60, iim pretty sure that it was a lhw bout since sonnen fought babalu at 205 in his last bout.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> horn fought chael at 60, iim pretty sure that it was a lhw bout since sonnen fought babalu at 205 in his last bout.


Im not positive but I think that was at 185. Either way Horn prefers 185. He's fighting Lindland tonight at 185 for the IFL, and thats definately the weight class he belongs at.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Mattones said:


> The old Vitor Belfort. Now Its Gorege ST.Pierre


St. Pierre is da man


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

I know it won't ever happen, but just think how clean of a fight Huhges and Liddell would be......








Just for fun any takes on who would win?

If i had to pick i would say lidell would still knock him out....even though hughes is a monster!
If it was a stand up fight i would take Liddell, but on the floor i'd take Hughes!
But what a match that would be.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

piranha5150 said:


> I know it won't ever happen, but just think how clean of a fight Huhges and Liddell would be......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To speculate if Hughes was a 205 lb fighter, Id pick Liddell. Hughes game is based on getting a guy to the ground, and working his grappling. Liddell has fantastic takedown defense and as good of a takedown artist as Hughes is, I dont think he'd be able to keep Liddell on his back. Hughes does have very good standup, even though we dont get to see it very often, but Liddells striking is much better and would still get the KO.

More importantly Hughes vs Penn 2 weeks from now will be awesome! And I have a suspicion that the UFC might be able to get their hands on Quinton Jackson to rematch Liddell. I dont have any sources or evidence to back that up, its more of a hunch, but it'll be awesome if it happens.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I know it won't ever happen, but just think how clean of a fight Huhges and Liddell would be......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To speculate if Hughes was a 205 lb fighter, Id pick Liddell. Hughes game is based on getting a guy to the ground, and working his grappling. Liddell has fantastic takedown defense and as good of a takedown artist as Hughes is, I dont think he'd be able to keep Liddell on his back. Hughes does have very good standup, even though we dont get to see it very often, but Liddells striking is much better and would still get the KO.

More importantly Hughes vs Penn 2 weeks from now will be awesome! And I have a suspicion that the UFC might be able to get their hands on Quinton Jackson to rematch Liddell. I dont have any sources or evidence to back that up, its more of a hunch, but it'll be awesome if it happens.
[/quote]

Yup Benn Hughes should be good. Definetly want to see that rematch aswell Liddel and Rampage :nod:


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> i gotta go with KEN SHAMROCK!!!! he has excellent striking moveset and CAN deliver the ulitmate SUBMISSION MOVE!! EVERYONE taps to the Shamrock ANKLE LOCK!!!!!
> 
> list of people who have tapped to it:
> 
> ...


that leg lock is lethal i remember it has taken down alot more guys than that...haa back in the day my dad used to throw me and my bros in the shamrock leg lock haha nearly broke my ankle one day


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's called the toe hold and shamrock didn't invent it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

My favorite is the guy that closed this old ass poll


----------

